# It's About Time.... Finally We've Published Wuste 2010 Coverage & Photo Gallery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Boasting one of the better locales for an enthusiast show, Wüstefest could have suffered a bit from its Las Vegas locale in 2010. With excessive heat warnings bearing down on Sin City, you'd think that fourth iteration of the show would have dropped from attendance issues but nothing could have been further from the truth. More than 900 cars showed up this year despite the heat and many advisories against it coming from the National Weather Service.

* Full Story *


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome :thumbup:


----------

